# Steel cans MUST be perforated!



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone have video or pics puncturing or perforating offensive steel cans. This nuisance must be stopped dead in its tracks. They are useless rusty and unsightly and must be struck down with a MIGHTY WHACK!! Bigger ammo better (less than 9mm need not apply). Lets face it secretly or not this is why we SHOOT SLINGSHOTS!!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Personally I prefer using large stones of diameter more than 1 inch. They don't penetrate cans but they just cripple them


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go. Steel cans holed by 1/2" steel:


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Check this for extreme steel cans death of all kinds, it gets pretty messy towards the end









Ammo if I remember right is 11.1mm.






The aluminium cans at the end were used to clean up


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

That was way better than i had imagined! Take a bow for the can CRUSHING action! I am not able to make or shoot right now but thanks to the super camera work i enjoyed the bashing of steel!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Overthinker ... I have a question for you (and others, I suppose). About the only cans I have on hand, other than aluminum beer cans, are steel cans from canned milk. They have the corregated sides, like the ones shown in your picture. Just for a little test, I took a few shots point blank at one sitting on a table. I was using my Com Bow Sling. That thing puts out 3/8 inch steel at 250+ fps, and .46 lead at 200+ fps. At point blank range, it did not penetrate the can with either the steel or the lead ... dented the heck out of it, put a bit of a split in it, but the ammo did not go through the side of the can.

I have Alliance 107s, and have made half doubled bands, like the ones you appear to be using. In my tests, those bands did not come even close to the performance of the Com Bow.

Here is my question: What is the thickness of the wall material used in your cans? Any chance you could flatten a can out, put a micrometer on it and see? It seems unreasonable that cans are thicker here in Canada, but I cannot otherwise figure out why you are getting penetration and I am not.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Scientific method a good idea. Well the last time I punched a steel can I had to put a heavy trailer hitch part behind the can. The can would only be dented if it was unsupported. I was using a tapered and folded Theraband black flat band set with 13mm steel ball. I bought a box of 107s and then bought the Theraband black. I found an astonishing speed difference and never use 107s. I wish I had some measuring equipment to be more scientific.


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Niagara said:


> Scientific method a good idea. Well the last time I punched a steel can I had to put a heavy trailer hitch part behind the can. The can would only be dented if it was unsupported. I was using a tapered and folded Theraband black flat band set with 13mm steel ball. I bought a box of 107s and then bought the Theraband black. I found an astonishing speed difference and never use 107s. I wish I had some measuring equipment to be more scientific.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10651-new-board-cut-slingshot-with-theraband-black-bands/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11086-video-en-camara-lenta-disparo/









Greetings Gabriel


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's almost certainly a green bean or corn can from DelMonte.
I routinely shread steel cans with 1/2" steel, it just usually takes longer than that







. Those bands are really, really fast! I also draw to 34", if that makes any difference.
I actually just made another set of tapered 107s today and they weren't quite as smokin' hot as the ones in the video, so who knows.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gabriel66 said:


> http://slingshotforu...-lenta-disparo/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an aluminum can, not steel.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> http://slingshotforu...-lenta-disparo/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an aluminum can, not steel.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]
Do not worry about the difference between aluminum and steel, is simply trying to bring something to the subject now if you are bothered by my contribution will be happy towithdraw the subject


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gabriel66 said:


> http://slingshotforu...-lenta-disparo/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an aluminum can, not steel.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]
Do not worry about the difference between aluminum and steel, is simply trying to bring something to the subject now if you are bothered by my contribution will be happy towithdraw the subject
[/quote]

Seems I have upset you, and that was not my intention at all. I apologize if I gave offense.







Of course you are perfectly welcome to participate in any way you see fit. I was just pointing out that the subject of the thread was perforating steel cans. By all means, carry on as you deem appropriate.









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Steel can assassins is all that comes to mind.


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

The weather was in the 80s so I got out and shot up a steel can with 11mm steel balls.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

UK Sheffield steel cans are the MOAC they can not be breached... that is all


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shooting The Bamboo PFS sent to me by Northerner and using one piece of latex with the pouch cut into the latex so that bands and pouch are one single unit. Overall measurement folded is 5 1/2 inches. This latex sends a 5/16 steel ball through both sides of a bean can with no trouble also goes through both sides on a toss. Tex Shooter has the fastest latex available today.

http://youtu.be/XYydy7mltnw


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

double post


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

dgui said:


> Shooting The Bamboo PFS sent to me by Northerner and using one piece of latex with the pouch cut into the latex so that bands and pouch are one single unit. Overall measurement folded is 5 1/2 inches. This latex sends a 5/16 steel ball through both sides of a bean can with no trouble also goes through both sides on a toss. Tex Shooter has the fastest latex available today.


awesome bud, I'll have to have a go at that with some 9.5mm's and see if I can get a hole. That type of steel can is notoriously hard to puncture I've not managed it with larger ammo, more beaten the heck out of it


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Campbell's Soup cans and Science Diet Dog Food cans are the hardest. Tex bands will send it through both sides either 5/16 or 3/8 steel.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Perforation of a Campbell's Soup can, 1 full unopened and then empty. No trouble plowing right through with Tex Bands on the Bamboo PFS and no pouch just continuous latex and a 5/16 steel ball for ammo.

http://youtu.be/w_45ywmFOBA


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

dgui said:


> Perforation of a Campbell's Soup can, 1 full unopened and then empty. No trouble plowing right through with Tex Bands on the Bamboo PFS and no pouch just continuous latex and a 5/16 steel ball for ammo.


**** of a snap on them bands!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Perforating a Jar Lid, Bamboo PFS powered by a pouchless Tex Shooter Flat Band, 5/16 steel ball for ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> Perforation of a Campbell's Soup can, 1 full unopened and then empty. No trouble plowing right through with Tex Bands on the Bamboo PFS and no pouch just continuous latex and a 5/16 steel ball for ammo.


**** of a snap on them bands!!
[/quote]

Those Tex Bands are Outrageous!


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow cool design no pouch. Small steel shot. Has anyone figured out how fast is it moving? I want some new bands to work with!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Dgui, I've given up TV, and I now only watch videos by you and Bill Hays


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

P.S. - can you do it with 1/4" steel?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Clean through 9mm lead, single layer tbg
Ps no water, not weighted! Go tbg go!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Figured a vid would be better lol


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

notchent said:


> P.S. - can you do it with 1/4" steel?


If I had some I would give it a try.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Clean through 9mm lead, single layer tbg
> Ps no water, not weighted! Go tbg go!


Is it a typical bean can? If everything cooperates I will try to send a 5/16 steel ball through a heavy wall can and see if there is still enough energy to penetrate another can behind it. I almost think those Tex bands will do it. We shall see.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Niagara said:


> Wow cool design no pouch. Small steel shot. Has anyone figured out how fast is it moving? I want some new bands to work with!


I can only guess it has to be over 300 fps since the pouch area is also latex and is helping to send the ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

notchent said:


> Dgui, I've given up TV, and I now only watch videos by you and Bill Hays


Well there can't be too much on TV if your tuning in to me but I'm glad someone is watching and Thanks.
Bill always has great informative videos. You can learn something from Bill's videos but I just like to kill cans.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

dgui said:


> Clean through 9mm lead, single layer tbg
> Ps no water, not weighted! Go tbg go!


Is it a typical bean can? If everything cooperates I will try to send a 5/16 steel ball through a heavy wall can and see if there is still enough energy to penetrate another can behind it. I almost think those Tex bands will do it. We shall see.[/quote]
I think it had corn in it... you can hear the shot riccocet of two fences after it passed through the can...reckon I could get close to 2 cans, will try after work... i think the big 1kilo dog food cans may be the toughest though..? Cheers


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Figured a vid would be better lol


Fast hard hitting and right clean through, Good Video.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers Darrel, i think it had enough behind it to at least enter another can, maybe i will need water in the second can to go clean through, I'm excited now, cant wait to try lol..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea, I think it can make it. With tests like this you can better determine the capabilities of bands and ammo, I'm also thinking of trying 26 gauge steel again.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

More can perforation, in part successful. 

http://youtu.be/4lRj3uEp2z8


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i love the noise a 9.5mm steel makes when it hits an un-dented coke can........ LOL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dgui, me lad .... with all that attack on the Barbasol cans, does that mean you have moved on to a higher plane and stopped shaving???

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles said:


> Dgui, me lad .... with all that attack on the Barbasol cans, does that mean you have moved on to a higher plane and stopped shaving???
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Not a chance Me Boy! It only means I bought more.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well this time its cold, but I managed to pierce the second tin, but not punch through both, same ammo and bands used.. 
This is gonna happen, 2 cans will be shot through its my mission!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Tin cans have feelings too


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol... will not keep that in mind..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Lol... will not keep that in mind..


I love killing cans. Will try 2 can or some sort, 5/16 steel ball and a pouch less shooter. We shall see.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok mate, I tried with 5/16 and had very similar results to 9mm lead. Now I'm gonna do corrugated iron again..
Did it before, im sure i can again... we shall see!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok this is the second vid on the iron today... the mission 5/16 steel vs corrigated iron.. this vid shoots generic bands butterfly draw and tb gold... the second shot with the gold made the punch! It's easier with 10 or 11mm but this is about small ammo and speed..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Your dog DEFINITELY needs safety glasses!!!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

He is embarassed I think... lol normally shoot much farther away so its safer, but he pisses off when I tell him...


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

If all steel cans were the same it would make a good medium for setting a standard or knowing the power of a particular slingshot or it's band set-up. That corrugated iron, is that roofing. Looks tougher than your average steel cans.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Exactly... Instead of several layers of tin can, its easier to get a jist of the speed of the shot with 1 layer of corrigated.. I believe this is roof grade but depends on where ya live I guess, but all the same its tougher than a tin can....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll give the tin a try but is seems that if you hit the valley it punches through but the ridge might not punch through.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Single band can perforation did not make it through both sides of the bean can but when a new bean can comes around I will give it another go and do a full butterfly and I think it will plow through both sides.

http://youtu.be/n5wlSNgFljk


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

I thank you again all. I wish we could all get together for a day of shooting and fun.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Cheapest target avalible lol


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Shooting The Bamboo PFS sent to me by Northerner and using one piece of latex with the pouch cut into the latex so that bands and pouch are one single unit. Overall measurement folded is 5 1/2 inches. This latex sends a 5/16 steel ball through both sides of a bean can with no trouble also goes through both sides on a toss. Tex Shooter has the fastest latex available today.
> 
> http://youtu.be/XYydy7mltnw


My most powerful slingshot is my Tex modified Saunders Hawk with those incredible bands!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

8mm(T) 8g hex-nuts vs steel cans. I tried bake bean, corn cans, milk can, with the same results they punch through 1 side and cut the other but dont penetrate all the way through. But the gaping holes indicates a massive wound for a bird.









I use medium-light draw bands 16 - 18 lbs.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

josephlys said:


> 8mm(T) 8g hex-nuts vs steel cans. I tried bake bean, corn cans, milk can, with the same results they punch through 1 side and cut the other but dont penetrate all the way through. But the gaping holes indicates a massive wound for a bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used Hex Head nuts for a while but stopped because never could get a hit where I wanted to and they are dangerous because they spin off of a hit or a miss but they do kill cans nicely.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bean can filled with water and The Pickle Fork FlatTop Shooter powered with a single 1 inch wide Tex Shooter FlatBand. It appears that a single band and larger and or heavier ammo works better.

http://youtu.be/m2ZPAwfiFyY


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I find hex-nuts accuracy to be not bad compared to leadballs. All I needed was a soft pouch to handle these nuts comfortably. Dgui that's some good penetration with single bands.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

josephlys said:


> I find hex-nuts accuracy to be not bad compared to leadballs. All I needed was a soft pouch to handle these nuts comfortably. Dgui that's some good penetration with single bands.


Hey Josephlys, The whole truth is early on in my slingshot shooting and experimenting and with 3/8 and 1/2 inch hex head nuts I had some ricochets or a better term would be spin offs of targets and could have went and hit something very costly. But what really caused me to stop using hex heads is a blow back from a pouch that was too soft and I lost a finger nail and it took 6 months for this thing to recover. If there is an upside to this it is that I did not eat it or get it in the eye even though I had eye protection this thing would have gone right through it. You can always get dental work and some new teeth but when the eye is gone that't it. Just something to consider.


----------

